# co2 enrichment by coleman camp fuel in lantern



## D.W.FAAMER (Sep 21, 2009)

Help, i saw the black box co2 enrichment thingy online.Says it burns coleman camp fuel.My idea is will the coleman dual fuel lantern burned inside the grow,a sealed grow,air conditioned,for 5 or 10 minuites at a time to boost co2 to very high levels.Without too much carbon monoxide? that black box doesent say anything about carbon monoxide. thanks ! Anybody did anything along these lines?


----------



## snodegd (Sep 21, 2009)

No I don't like fire in my grow area. I just use 5 gallon water jugs with sugar, water and yeast. Need to be changeed every week to 10 days though. I ran air tubes from the top so that i can have the co2 come out where I need it.


----------



## privateaero (Sep 21, 2009)

Would like to hear someone that has tested this method with a co and co2 meter and also figure out how much more dangerous this is than a regular co2 generator


----------



## Rudiger (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm sure someone has tried that way. 
I really don't understand sometimes, why folks feel the need to use co2, like it has to be done, or they think thats how you grow properly, and then they half ass it. Like snodegd, how do you possibly know how much co2 is in your room, you have no way to control it. 
But anyway D.W, I'd get a carbon monoxide detector, they are worth it if your screwing around with this stuff. You'll put out CO instead of CO2 if you don't have enough oxygen in the room for the flame to burn, like in a completely sealed room.
What is this black box thingy your talking about anyway? Any proper co2 generator burns propane or natural gas. I don't know what your talking about, camping fuel.


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Sep 21, 2009)

Rudiger said:


> I'm sure someone has tried that way.
> I really don't understand sometimes, why folks feel the need to use co2, like it has to be done, or they think thats how you grow properly, and then they half ass it. Like snodegd, how do you possibly know how much co2 is in your room, you have no way to control it.
> But anyway D.W, I'd get a carbon monoxide detector, they are worth it if your screwing around with this stuff. You'll put out CO instead of CO2 if you don't have enough oxygen in the room for the flame to burn, like in a completely sealed room.
> What is this black box thingy your talking about anyway? Any proper co2 generator burns propane or natural gas. I don't know what your talking about, camping fuel.


 It's called the co2 black box. it does run on COLEMAN CAMP FUEL. U act like i'm stupid.Stupid is truckung a 20 lb co2 tank to get filled up with no good reason to. if i want to see the yield increases others talk of for myself.IN an easily attainable manner and supply.my grow is air conditioned i can do as i please heat no issue.your yeast method dosen't produce loads of co2.cheap set up,yeah,but not as much co2 as spendind an hour a day in grow pruning. at least my idea produces loads of co2 in minuites.test that.


----------



## tea tree (Sep 21, 2009)

screw that with the co2 I decided. I was sitting there one day with my propane barbecue when I realised how lame and lazy I am and besides I would go with your instinct. The carbon monoxide is killer flame is killer and except for a real pro comercial I would not try and lug a water chilled propane burner for my grow. I mean for my house grow it is easy to buy a co2 bottle of craigs list and just open her up a few times, I only have four plants in flower tho. So for cheap co2, for the effort I am thinking that the bottle of co2 off craigs list is the cheapest safe alternative. I do have a yeast bottle but I cant beleive it helps. Just something to do one day while I was bored. 

Sometimes I think I do to many reading about miniature wharehouse grows than I need for my 8 plants!


----------



## researchman (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a IAQ50 Wall Mount Indoor Air Quality Monitor - Temp, Rh, CO2[FONT=Arial,sans-serif]. [/FONT]I first used the Coleman sterno cans and it produced bigger buds than any other grower I know from Fort Collins to Denver to Colorado Springs. I did not have a meter at that time. I read about greenhouses and they also use natural gas co2 generators. It's kinda like two in one, co2 and heat. Think of it this way!!! A long time ago the air quality was really high and there where big animals, like dinosaurs. At one time or more years ago, the co2 was really high from volcanoes and such and there where giant plants, like redwoods (Green house effect). So I am really creating a greenhouse effect in my grow room. Any house plant I put in my grow room will make your mouth fall opened. 

I use a one burner Coleman stove in my grow room. I measure the amount of Coleman fuel, about 1/4 of a cup will burn for 30 minutes and will put 4000 PPM of co2 and will last in my room for about four hours and jacks up the heat about 10 to 15 degrees. Keeping in mind I live in Colorado and it's the middle of the winter. I also have an air conditioner for the summer. I also have bottle gas. I use the bottle gas after PPM comes down to 1500, so the bottle gas will keep the co2 level at 1500 PPM. Mater of fact, I'm thinking of getting reed of my CO2 setup. I got it before I bought my meter, other wise I would not have bought it. Oh yes, one more thing I read, the blue flame produces the carbon dioxide. I thought about a lantern, but got the one burner stove instead because it burns about %99 blue flame. What ever you decied to do, be careful and always have a fire extinguisher close by. 

The Researchman


----------



## tatamama (Dec 28, 2010)

Says here if you don't have enough o2 you will make co. Untrue! The yellow fame is the danger. It is because of o2 combustion. The by product is co. The gas in a generator or stove should burn with a clean o2less mostly blue flame. Co2 will be the result with minimal co.. O2 is not what you want to burn!!! BLUE FLAME or danger yellow flame... Get it and don't post things that you obviously know nothing about and give bad very dangerous info..




Rudiger said:


> I'm sure someone has tried that way.
> I really don't understand sometimes, why folks feel the need to use co2, like it has to be done, or they think thats how you grow properly, and then they half ass it. Like snodegd, how do you possibly know how much co2 is in your room, you have no way to control it.
> But anyway D.W, I'd get a carbon monoxide detector, they are worth it if your screwing around with this stuff. You'll put out CO instead of CO2 if you don't have enough oxygen in the room for the flame to burn, like in a completely sealed room.
> What is this black box thingy your talking about anyway? Any proper co2 generator burns propane or natural gas. I don't know what your talking about, camping fuel.


----------



## Nugg_Monkey (Oct 28, 2020)

Anyone tried this? I have an old hot water system I can gut and use as a cover.


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 2, 2020)

Anyone that uses any type of flame based Co2 generation in a grow room is nuts IMHO.


----------



## halfbreed421 (Nov 2, 2020)

speedwell68 said:


> Anyone that uses any type of flame based Co2 generation in a grow room is nuts IMHO.


put some concrete board like used in bathrooms behind and around the generator, it doesn't burn


----------



## BIGBALLSJOE (Nov 8, 2020)

Nugg_Monkey said:


> Anyone tried this? I have an old hot water system I can gut and use as a cover.View attachment 4727426


yes it will work fine
as long as you use it the same way as the photo to produce a clean blue flame you're fine
but you wont be able to do on/off cycle, and except if your room is big it will probably be overkill


----------



## Indie (Dec 13, 2020)

speedwell68 said:


> Anyone that uses any type of flame based Co2 generation in a grow room is nuts IMHO.


Or they know what they are doing. I have been running a propane CO2 generator for 20 years and they work great for bigger grows. 20% to 25% more yield.


----------



## BIGBALLSJOE (Dec 14, 2020)

yes. and they allow total climate control no matter the season. 
you can use hotbox, great brand and very serious. 
just the pilot light burning will bring 10x10 rooms at 1000ppm co2 easily


----------

